# Fin Rot or Fin Growth?



## Amdaoh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi.
My Betta fish, which is a beautiful Red Double HalfMoon Tail, has started to show a clear tip in his fins. What started out as a few mm has now turn to a cm worth of clear tip. I have read this is fin growth. I'd like to make sure he doesn't have fin rot.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that sounds like regrowth to me. IT usually starts out as clear or slightly whitish, it will colour up eventually.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, Silverfang is correct. Clear to whitish for new growth, black and crusty/flaking for rot (some rot can have tufts of white at the tips, but it won't look anything like what you are describing but instead hanging off the tips).


----------



## Amdaoh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Rufio*

Here is a picture of Rufio and his fin growth.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's totally regrowth.  I think it looks cool.


----------



## Amdaoh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Rufio Before*

Here is a picture of when we first got Rufio, you can see the HUGE difference in clear tip! I'm so happy to know that he's growing more fin. That's so cool!


----------

